# ASUS Notebook Tastatur reparieren



## Bapf (20. März 2008)

Wenn jemand ein ASUS Notebook hat (A3G/L/N, A6, Z92, P60VA/VX) und die Taste hängt, kann das Problem wie folgt "verschoben" werden:

Ich habe dazu die Taste rausgerupft, indem ich an der linken Kante die Taste hochgezogen habe. Das scheint recht stabil zu sein, denn ich habe jetzt schon 10 mal ein und ausgehebelt bis ein Häkchen gebrochen ist. Die Taste hält aber zum Glück (mit drei Häkchen) troztdem noch. 

Das Problem warum ist Taste hängt ist der schwarze Gummi-Nibbel, der dafür sorgt, dass diese hochgefedert wird, der Gegendruck entsprechend entsteht und der Schalter der Platine Kontakt bekommt. Nach vielen Versuchen habe ich schließlich diesen Gumminibbel auch noch rausgezupft und gesehen, dass da ein Riss drinnen ist. Das ist der Grund, warum die Federkraft nicht mehr ausreicht und die Taste hängt.

Meine Lösung war, die Pausetaste auszuschlachten, da die defekte Pfeiltaste wesentlich häufiger benötigt wird. Dazu habe ich dort den Gumminibbel rausgezupft, der unter der Pfeiltaste eingebaut und somit das Problem "verschoben".

Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Wer kann mir so einen Gumminibbel verkaufen?

Die Tastatur wird sehr hoch (>> 40 Euro) gehandelt...


----------



## PC Heini (21. März 2008)

Grüss Dich

Wegen einem Nibbel gleich ne Tastatur zu kaufen? Bisschen viel Ersatzteile. Ich würde da eher mal zu nem PC Händler gehen und den nach alten Tastaturen fragen. Alternativ könntest Du aber auch mit feinen Druckfedern probieren. Feine Gummischläuche könnten auch passen.
War nur so eine Bastler Idee. Obs bei allen gut ankommt, weiss ich nicht.
Frohe Ostern


----------



## asusf8p_pc (14. November 2009)

Hallo liebe ASUS Laptop-Besitzer! 

Ich besitze auch ein solches, genauer gesagt die F8P White Christmas Edition.
Folgendes Dilemma nun: Ich hatte die Tastatur bzw. die TASTEN gereinigt, ...sie alle abgemacht (man kann sie ja abnehmen, "herausklicken") und dabei ist meine Entfern-Taste dabei kaputt gegangen!! Bzw. ist die besitzt die Taste ja einen kleinen "Stab" der an der Unterseite de rTaste befestigt ist, und dieser Stab wird ja in in 2 "Löcher" oder "Ösen" eingeführt, die den Stab festhalten. Eine davon ist nun abgebrochen! Habe versucht mit Sekundenkleber sie wieder ranzumachen, geht nicht. 

Habe zufällig bei Ebay gesehen, dass man die Tastatur neu kaufen kann...
Muss ich nun mit dem ewigen Schönheitsfehler leben oder kann ich die GESAMTE TASTATUR ersetzen? Und wie schaut DAS aus-Muss man damit zum Fachmann? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Asus-Tastatur-fu...QQptZNotebook_Komponenten?hash=item45ef1d9a5f

Ihr wärt mir eine unglaubliche Hilfe, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet....  


Bitte um schnellstmögliche Antwort. 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## PC Heini (15. November 2009)

Grüss Dich

Kommt drauf an, was Du Dir zutraust.
So wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, ist die Tastatur nur eingeklinkt. 
Das heisst; Schau mal oben am Tastaturrand, ob da 2 federnde Schiebeverschlüsse sind. Mit nem feinen Schraubendreher schiebt man die von oben nach unten. Gleichzeitig mit nem 2ten Schraubendreher hebelt man mit Gefühl die Tastatur hoch. Dann vorsichtig hochklappen und dann siehst Du die Kabelbänder. Denen folgst Du nun zum Mainboard. Das kabel nicht einfach herausziehen, sonst könnts reissen. Diese Steckerartigen Anschlüsse sind nochmals verriegelt. Entriegeln tut man die folgendermassen; Der obere Teil hat nen Kragenartigen Rand. Diesen muss man nach oben ziehen. Ev mit nem feinen Schraubendreher nachhelfen. Dann kann man das Kabelband herausziehen. Der Einbau erfolgt in umgekerhrter Reihe. Kabelbänder in die Anschlüsse schieben, Anschlüsse arretieren, Tastatur zuerst unten einhängen und dann mit leichtem Druck aufs Laptop pressen, damit die Arretierung einschnappt.
Im gleichen Zug kann man auch noch gleich den Staub entfernen, sollte was sichtbar sein.
Im prinzip ists einfach bei diesem Modell. Alles weitere ist Dir überlassen.


----------



## Hellale123 (17. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist was ganz dummes passiert...
Mir ist meine "9" Taste runtergegangen und das ist bei meinem Notebook (Asus PRO 52H series) so ein komisches System. Kann mir jemand irgendwie helfen, wie ich das Teil wieder draufkrieg...? 
Da ist unten so eine Art Klappe und nochmal so eine Art Ring, alle Näschen sind noch dran, ist nix abgebrochen.

Danke euch******
Gruß Hellale


----------



## PC Heini (17. November 2010)

Wenn nichts gebrochen ist, kannste die Taste wieder mit Gefühl aufdrücken.


----------

